# what about holsters?



## youpock (Oct 20, 2009)

Seems like most kits or provisions include a side arm but what about holsters too? Two of my pistols I bought new and they came with sorta crappy holsters that really aren't worth their own weight but I was thinking maybe a tactical style one?

Something like this:

TAC-125 - Universal Adjustable Holster Black Fits Weapons Lights or Lasers or Standard Weapons Profiles Large Auto

What do you guys think? Worth while to have or just a waste.. I'm not a big fan of large bags and tactical vests; I'm defiantly more of a light packer.


----------



## tyler_kd0bsa (Nov 4, 2009)

I like this one:
Eagle Industries :: Holsters :: Tactical Holsters :: Universal Holster

Its made to be carried in different ways like drop leg or duty belt.


----------



## O6nop (Dec 6, 2008)

Where would you wear one of these? They aren't practical unless you live in an Open Carry state or own a significant amount of real estate. They can be useful at the range, if they allow it.

Edit: Just checked, OC is more widespread than I thought. Texas is one of 7 states, including DC, that prohibit OC.


----------



## kyfarmer (Feb 22, 2009)

Well this is a fine rig i can attest to that, i live in a thank god open carry state and i do so often, even hidden every now and then. If you aren't use to carring if tshtf it will not be natural to pack. It could happen tommorow and i would still be healed to the teeth. Pick something that feels good to you and go with it. Diffrent carries are for diffrent folk's, some like under arm some like leg or side, that weight now is what you will have to live with for who knows how long if it hit's the fan. The retenition holster is or could be a life saver in a hand to hand fight. Don't be shy thine blade should be sharp and ready to. My point is there will be no rules or regulations in that time to come. Be ready kiddies. The play ground's about to get a little rocky.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

I like a hand gun that fits unseen in your pocket.


----------



## allen_idaho (Oct 21, 2009)

Here in Idaho, we have open carry. Which is good.

And getting a concealed carry permit from the sheriff's office is pretty easy as well. But I haven't felt the need for one. Why carry a concealed weapon? I've got no reason to hide it.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Pa. is open carry as well.


----------



## kyfarmer (Feb 22, 2009)

sailaway said:


> I like a hand gun that fits unseen in your pocket.


Yep that will work for me to, i sometimes carry a 38 derringer in the pocket. Not the ideal carry but better than a pocket full of rock's.


----------



## O6nop (Dec 6, 2008)

Living in a non OC state, I don't know what it's like to be able to carry that way, although I do hav a CHL. But, it feels very natural when I walk around with an outside belt holster during IDPA/IPSC matches. However, I know it's not life or death there so I use a cheap kydex holster. If I were to carry open for self defense, I'd want to find the best holster for the job. So, it appears the one mentioned by the OP has favorable marks. Maybe I'll look into it and try out at a match. I think Texas will be OC in the next 5 years, tho'.

Edit: This may be nit-picky, but looking at those type of holsters, they have a mag carrier. It's better than nothing, I guess but it sure would be awkward retrieving that mag when you need it, wouldn't it? Gun in strong side hand, need strong hand free to retrieve mag. So the gun goes in your weaker hand, grab the fresh mag, drop the mag somewhere along the way, insert it (awkwardly), switch gun to your strong hand again. I'd recommend looking into a mag carrier for your left hand. Just saying....


----------



## allen_idaho (Oct 21, 2009)

I would have to agree. But one way you could look at it is that if you are a smart shooter in a hostile situation, you would get behind cover before reloading. So you would likely have more time to reload. 

But, I also think that having a separate mag pouch on the opposite side is a better idea. That is usually the case in a good shoulder holster. Gun on one side, mags on the other. 

Survival situation, though, I'm using a chest carrier for my ammo. End of story.


----------



## Expeditioner (Jan 6, 2009)

I prefer a drop down holster that I i would use for long term SHTF or when I am on extended outings. I I use it with my large frame autos. I use a waistband holster for my concealed carry weapon. All of my day bags have a pocket that is designed for concealed carry.


----------



## youpock (Oct 20, 2009)

Expeditioner said:


> I prefer a drop down holster that I i would use for long term SHTF or when I am on extended outings. I I use it with my large frame autos. I use a waistband holster for my concealed carry weapon. All of my day bags have a pocket that is designed for concealed carry.


That's what I ended up getting. A drop leg, you can do so much more than you can with one that holds the gun so close to your waist.


----------



## westr01 (Dec 4, 2009)

allen_idaho said:


> Here in Idaho, we have open carry. Which is good.
> 
> And getting a concealed carry permit from the sheriff's office is pretty easy as well. But I haven't felt the need for one. Why carry a concealed weapon? I've got no reason to hide it.


I have a CWP here in Idaho, the only reason I currently carry a gun is when I go fishing&#8230;I hate snakes!! I use a simple holster that hugs my hip, the only time it is concealed is if I have on a jacket or a long sleeve shirt that is un tucked. 
Why carry at all you say! Well a few years ago while fishing I had two men approach me and accuse me of finding and keeping a knife they had left there the night before. They decided to look through my tackle box! I finished casting my line and pulled back my long shirt, exposing my 9mm (loaded with bird shot). I reeled my line in slowly, I was Bass fishing, when I turned around they were both sitting on the ground as polite as could be! They asked if I was a cop, no I said but you never know what could happen out here in the middle of no where. They left and said good luck!


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

Here in California you may carry a firearm if you have a valid fishing license, dosen't state if you have to be fishing or not, guess you could carry a fishing pole when you go hiking? Obviously you would only carry when outdoors, hiking, camping, fishing or whatever.
I'm sure they would like to take that right away from us also.


----------

